# DVR Scheduler FAQ from Directv.com



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Here's all the official info on it. Lots of questions answered there so I recommend reading it.

http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/customer/faqPage.jsp?assetId=P4400098&Id=1740024130#category1

DIRECTV customers who have a DIRECTV DVR can send a record request online through directv.com or on their mobile phones at m.directv.com. As of January 2008, customers with the DIRECTV PLUS DVR (models R15-100, R15-300, R15-500) and DIRECTV PLUS HD DVR (models HR20-700, HR20-100) will be able to use this service.

i found this interesting

Can I delete content from my playlist so I have space for a recording?

In this version of the service, you will not be able to remotely manage your DVR from the PC or mobile phone.

It seems like they are saying in an upcoming version you will be able to manage recordings?


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

newsposter said:


> Can I delete content from my playlist so I have space for a recording?
> 
> In this version of the service, you will not be able to remotely manage your DVR from the PC or mobile phone.
> 
> It seems like they are saying in an upcoming version you will be able to manage recordings?


Certainly possible for the ones that nerwork/Internet capable like the HR20 and HR21.


----------



## camcollect (Apr 16, 2004)

HR21 can not access remote scheduling


----------



## Scooter (Mar 15, 2000)

Very nice! This will certainly come in handy. 

Scooter


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

camcollect said:


> HR21 can not access remote scheduling


Yet.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

To the OP Question.

No, DVR Scheduling is a one way communication.

DirecTV.com will send a RECORD SCHEDULE command down to your selected receiver.
The receiver then schedules it.

DirecTV.com does not get a reply communication, nor a detail listing of what is on your system... to provide remote management of your playlist, scheduler, or other items on the box.


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Must not be active yet for HR20-700s.

Did I miss the start date of the feature or is it in the next software download?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Jon J said:


> Must not be active yet for HR20-700s.
> 
> Did I miss the start date of the feature or is it in the next software download?


working on my 700s


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

Must be holding my mouth wrong. Not working here.


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

Jon J said:


> Must be holding my mouth wrong. Not working here.


first time I tried it nothing happened except a window popped up (home page)

Tried a little later and the confirmation page came up and asked me which receiver I wanted to add the recording on.

Time to rename my three HR20s - we use 1,2 and 3 (from the dice)


----------



## Jon J (Aug 23, 2000)

You guys are too, toooooo smart.

Logged off and back on my acount and...voila...it's there and *very* neat. :up:


----------



## camcollect (Apr 16, 2004)

when will the HR21 see this?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> To the OP Question.
> 
> No, DVR Scheduling is a one way communication.


ok then they really poorly worded that. It clearly says 'in this' version and to me, that means others will come down the road the enable it over the internet.

"you will not be able to remotely manage your DVR from the PC or mobile phone" would be much less ambiguous.

note: my hr20 works with it tonight..yippee...told my wife to bring up the todo list..then recorded the news...and she asked, how'd you do that?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

newsposter said:


> ok then they really poorly worded that. It clearly says 'in this' version and to me, that means others will come down the road the enable it over the internet.
> 
> "you will not be able to remotely manage your DVR from the PC or mobile phone" would be much less ambiguous.
> 
> note: my hr20 works with it tonight..yippee...told my wife to bring up the todo list..then recorded the news...and she asked, how'd you do that?


Which part did they poorly word.... so I an forward that comment on to the people responsible for the FAQs


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

camcollect said:


> when will the HR21 see this?


Well it is active in the CE versions... 
So probably shortly after the next national release.

Which will probably be in the next few weeks


----------



## camcollect (Apr 16, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> Well it is active in the CE versions...
> So probably shortly after the next national release.
> 
> Which will probably be in the next few weeks


Thanks Earl-
How does one participate in CE?


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

camcollect said:


> Thanks Earl-
> How does one participate in CE?


Head on over to DBSTalk.com and check out the Cutting Edge forums for details.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> Which part did they poorly word.... so I an forward that comment on to the people responsible for the FAQs


"In this version of the service"

it clearly implies there are/will be/have been other versions. If there wont be other versions then they simply need to delete that part so not to give us hope . If on the other hand there will be other versions that will enable us to remotely do the other things like manage the playlist, then the sentence can stand as is.

I just hate seeing hope where there may not be any.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

newsposter said:


> "In this version of the service"
> 
> it clearly implies there are/will be/have been other versions. If there wont be other versions then they simply need to delete that part so not to give us hope . If on the other hand there will be other versions that will enable us to remotely do the other things like manage the playlist, then the sentence can stand as is.
> 
> I just hate seeing hope where there may not be any.


Well there were other versions (while it was being developed),

And they do plan on enhancing the service in the future.


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

ebonovic said:


> DirecTV.com will send a RECORD SCHEDULE command down to your selected receiver.
> The receiver then schedules it.


So if you order a movie on-line now it will record on the selected receiver only, not on all receivers as in the past?

I may purchase one or two kids movies when there is a sleep over, and it was great to have it on all receivers. They could watch it on the big TV and later watch it again in other rooms so I could have my TV back.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> Well there were other versions (while it was being developed),
> 
> And they do plan on enhancing the service in the future.


as long as the management of playlist is in discussion (thats the direct question they answered in the faq), the phrase is valid. However if they dont even have it on the drawing board, it's a tad misleading and giving me false hope.


----------



## ericsante (Mar 7, 2002)

so if I have 3 HR20-700 will it give me the option to choose which unit to record to?


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

ericsante said:


> so if I have 3 HR20-700 will it give me the option to choose which unit to record to?


yes, I'm in the process on renaming them online so I can tell them apart.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

It is not active in the HR21 CE - yet, anyway. At least for me, I have the current CE on my HR21 yet the scheduler lists only my HR20.


----------



## camcollect (Apr 16, 2004)

yes sadly even with the latest CE, no remote scheduling for the HR21 yet.


----------



## Monkeybiz (Jan 14, 2005)

I was able to schedule alright easily enough but now that I'm networked (hardwired) I wonder if I can use my HR20-700 as a media extender. I didn't see anything here about viewing sharing music, pictures and video from my PC to my HDTV, much like my Xbox 360. Is it even possible? Wait I think I found it. 


> Open the Media Player and right click on the top black bar. Click on tools. Click on options. Click on Library. Click on Configure Sharing. Then you should see a UNKNOW DEVICE click on that and click allow.


I got that from dbstalk, but I'm running XP PRO MCE not VISTA premium so doubt I can do it.


----------



## shibby191 (Dec 24, 2007)

Monkeybiz said:


> I was able to schedule alright easily enough but now that I'm networked (hardwired) I wonder if I can use my HR20-700 as a media extender. I didn't see anything here about viewing sharing music, pictures and video from my PC to my HDTV, much like my Xbox 360. Is it even possible? Wait I think I found it.
> 
> I got that from dbstalk, but I'm running XP PRO MCE not VISTA premium so doubt I can do it.


I'd suggest you post on DBSTalk. The experts are there for this. The steps you describe will work fine on XP.

Do a search for Tversity over there.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

Jebberwocky! said:


> yes, I'm in the process on renaming them online so I can tell them apart.


When you say "renaming" do you mean changing what "room" they are in?


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Yes, the "Room Location" field. You can set it to "Other" and then type in whatever you want.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

This question still remains unanswered. How do you change the channels displayed in the My Channels and My New List guides. All I've found is changes to the miniGuide. The Edit Preferences tab doesn't really do much.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 9, 2005)

stevel said:


> Yes, the "Room Location" field. You can set it to "Other" and then type in whatever you want.


Thank you, I never thought of that!!


----------



## Jebberwocky! (Apr 16, 2005)

stevel said:


> Yes, the "Room Location" field. You can set it to "Other" and then type in whatever you want.


very handy when you have multiple receivers in the same room


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

except i had gone thru and titled them tivo 1 2 and 3 but sadly only tivo 3 (hr20) is enabled for remote...wahh


----------

